# Krylon Looking Glass Paint-Chrome?



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

I saw this paint at Hobby Lobby:
http://krylon.com/main/product_template.cfm?levelid=5&sub_levelid=8&productid=1764&content=product_details
Has anyone tried it to simulate a chrome finish?


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Seems to me it would work fine. Here is a review: http://www.misterart.com/store/review.cfm?store=003&group_id=4558


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

In previous threads, folks have mentioned Killer Chrome. It's a bit more expensive than Krylon, but the results are amazing.

http://www.alsacorp.com/products/killercans/kc/killerchrome_price.htm

video
http://www.alsacorp.com/products/killercans/kc/killerchrome_video.htm


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

I have used Alclad II with nice results.


----------

